# ID this for me pleaee?



## LizardLady (May 24, 2011)

As the title suggests, I'd really like an ID on this critter...

Thanks!


----------



## woody101 (May 24, 2011)

no idea! haha some sort of legless lizzard?


----------



## fauce (May 24, 2011)

where are you located?


----------



## Smithers (May 24, 2011)

Just checked my Guide to Australian reps and it looks simular to Aprasia Striolata, but im no expert...Eipper Help


----------



## fauce (May 24, 2011)

yep that is what i was thinking - Lined Worm Lizard. if the locality is right.


----------



## LizardLady (May 24, 2011)

Found at Donovans, near the SA/Vic border...


----------



## Rocket (May 24, 2011)

_Aprasia striolata_. Smithers is correct.


----------



## fauce (May 24, 2011)

matches the locality! everyone wins!


----------



## thoma1234 (May 24, 2011)

Aprasia Striolata i think

ok i slow


----------



## LizardLady (May 25, 2011)

Well guys, I thought our Eipper might have come on and clarified this for us (he already had the heads up on it, before you guys did! ), but alas!

So, I will tell you, Smithers is 100% correct (chocky frog in the mail for you!) - it is indeed an Aprasia striolata. Surprising really, considering the last "reported" sighting (in SA) was at Naracoorte Coastal Plain back in 1968. The last Victorian sighting was at Little Desert, near the SA/Vic border, but a date was not supplied. One prior to this was at the same place (Little Desert), 4.8km East of the SA Border back in 1969.

And, while I'm at it, I am absolutely thrilled to bits to have had the opportunity to see this amazing animal up close, and even more thrilled that my friend was the one to officially have the "rescue"!

Thanks all for your replies!

Best,
Carolyn

PS Oh, and for anyone interested, I will be contacting our DEH as soon as they open this morning, as to what they'd recommend for the animal's future!


----------



## Rocket (May 25, 2011)

Animal's future? Why not leave it where you found it or return it to where it is from?

Aprasia are not kept in captivity due to their dietary requirements so I doubt it will last long if kept.

Last reported sighting in SA was in 1968? Wow, I found one two months ago outside Robe and have found them in the Adelaide Hills. Like you said, beautiful animals that will likely be included in their own family/subfamily of _Aprasiadae_ soon enough.


----------



## LizardLady (May 25, 2011)

Rocket said:


> Animal's future? Why not leave it where you found it or return it to where it is from?
> 
> Aprasia are not kept in captivity due to their dietary requirements so I doubt it will last long if kept.
> 
> Last reported sighting in SA was in 1968? Wow, I found one two months ago outside Robe and have found them in the Adelaide Hills. Like you said, beautiful animals that will likely be included in their own family/subfamily of _Aprasiadae_ soon enough.



Well Rocket, that is the plan! There has been no mention, nor thought, of keeping the animal, so before you go jumping down anyone's throat, think before you reply! I am, like I said, calling the "authorities" to alert them to this animal, in case there was anything they wanted done specifically (tagging, formal ID etc). FYI, I have been rescuing animals for quite some time now, and am well aware of the practices and procedures involved.


----------



## Waterrat (May 25, 2011)

Carolyn,
lets hope the authorities won't advise you (insist on) to lodge it to the Museum as a voucher specimen. That has happened in the past with rare species.


----------



## LizardLady (May 25, 2011)

Michael, yes, I'm well aware of that! They "offered" to do that with one of my other rescues (a G. variegata), but the Manager of the Fauna Permits Unit was quite happy (she knows what I'm like!) to approve the Rescue Permit for me, and the little tyke is living the high life in my care! 

I also keep the DEH regularly updated on my rescues, so there's never been (nor will there be!) an issue there!

Thank you for your concerns for the A. striolata's well-being! It will be well taken care of! 

I'll keep you all informed, if interested, in the outcome!

Best,
Carolyn

Just got off the phone from the Fauna Permits Unit, I suggested releasing the animal, as it's injury has healed and the animal looks fit and well enough to go back to its rightful place, and it was agreed! So, within the week, we'll take a trip to the area, camera in hand, and release this little "fellow" so he/she can live happily ever after!

Best,
Carolyn


----------



## lace90 (May 25, 2011)

Awesome ending


----------



## Rocket (May 25, 2011)

I wasn't jumping down anyone's throat, simply stating the facts so just calm down and relax, no need to go off your head .


----------



## GeckPhotographer (May 25, 2011)

> So, I will tell you, Smithers is 100% correct (chocky frog in the mail for you!) - it is indeed an Aprasia striolata. Surprising really, considering the last "reported" sighting (in SA) was at Naracoorte Coastal Plain back in 1968. The last Victorian sighting was at Little Desert, near the SA/Vic border, but a date was not supplied. One prior to this was at the same place (Little Desert), 4.8km East of the SA Border back in 1969.


There are plenty of records of this species SA and Vic after 1970. See Atlas of Living Australia page species: Aprasia striolata : Striated Worm-lizard | Occurrence Search | Atlas of Living Australia

And those are just museum data sets let alone records in surveys and such of which I find it likely to exist up until last year or even this year.


----------



## LizardLady (May 25, 2011)

Hmm, that's interesting, as it states in The Complete Guide To Reptiles Of Australia (latest edition) their status in Vic is "threatened"... I'm not disputing you, or anyone else for that matter, just seems a little odd...! Oh well, in the big picture, I'm REALLY glad there are still sightings of this gorgeous animal!

Thanks for that!

Best,
Carolyn


----------



## GeckPhotographer (May 25, 2011)

Let me check but from memory it states 'near threatened'. This does not necessarily mean they uncommon although may suggest their sites of occurrence are restricted and could be under threat if development or such occurred in that area.
As it is a lot of those status do not really reflect the animal in every part of its range simply a reflection overall compared to baseline data. For instance I could take you and show you 100+ of two endangered frogs on the right stream on an 'ok' (bti of rain, bit of warmth) spring or summer night, just because I know the species and know the site.
Which really brings it back to me completely agreeing with you it probably is 'odd'. I am glad there are still sightings too, I went looking when I was in the Adelaide hills last time I was there but disappointingly did not find any.


----------



## LizardLady (May 25, 2011)

Thanks for that GP! You know, when all is said and done, "threatened" or "near threatened", I don't care - I'm still buzzing (can't wipe the grin from my face) about being up close to such a beautiful creature, and MORE so that my friend got to experience it! I don't care what anyone says, THIS is what life is all about! 

Best,
Carolyn


----------



## eipper (May 25, 2011)

Hi all,

They are in reality not that uncommon in the right habitat. In parts of the Little Desert NP which I surveyed back in 2003 we where seeing quite a few striolata in pitfalls.....I never got one hand searching or raking though...some fossorial species are difficult to find with certain methods and as a result their true abundance is often mis-represented. near threatened from habitat disturbance and habitat fragmentation possible, but at least locally common.

Cheers,
Scott


----------



## LizardLady (May 25, 2011)

Nice! Thank you so much for your input Scott, GREATLY appreciated! 

The little sweetheart will be released Saturday (that's my friend's job - his first!) when we find the exact location it came from!

I am REALLY pleased that these guys aren't as "threatened" as I read!

Thanks again all!

Best,
Carolyn


----------



## reptilife (May 26, 2011)

LizardLady said:


> Nice! Thank you so much for your input Scott, GREATLY appreciated!
> 
> The little sweetheart will be released Saturday (that's my friend's job - his first!) when we find the exact location it came from!
> 
> ...



While you are there, you might like to slip down the river to Nelson.
I have seen this species a number of times around the old tree stump in the picnic/play ground opposite the Pub!


----------



## LizardLady (May 27, 2011)

reptilife said:


> While you are there, you might like to slip down the river to Nelson.
> I have seen this species a number of times around the old tree stump in the picnic/play ground opposite the Pub!



Really? Interesting! Admittedly, the only time I ever go down there is either when we're on the bike, or when I go fishing! 

I'll keep it in mind though, thanks for that Reptilife! 

Best,
Carolyn


----------



## reptilife (May 27, 2011)

LizardLady said:


> Really? Interesting! Admittedly, the only time I ever go down there is either when we're on the bike, or when I go fishing!
> 
> I'll keep it in mind though, thanks for that Reptilife!
> 
> ...



No problems.
The last time I saw them there was the Summer before last but had seen the for the last couple of years before that, so there is obviously a well established little 'colony' there.
I didn't know they were considered vulnerable at all!


----------

